# Tom Bass Park Question



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Does anyone know how deep the pond is in Tom Bass Park III? I've driven past that park a few thousand times and never thought to go fish there cause it always looks crowded. I went exploring TB I and TB III yesterday and just as i walked over the levee around the pond a guy hooked what looked to be a 7-8 Lbs bass. He lost it at the pier, but still i saw it had some thick shoulders from 100 yrds away when it jumped. I talked to the guy and he said it's been slow, but the bluegill are thick, and the crappie are there. Now that i know theres a big un still swimmin I may just have to start going once a week.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Its pretty deep it was a sandpit. I remember a flood in the late 70's that filled it up caving in a taking part of Cullen road.There used to be about 5 foot of crane sticking up. They pulled a bunch of stolen cars and a 18 wheeler tractor out of it in the early 80's before making it a park. When we were kids we fished it before it became a park.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Sounds like the one over there on Hammerly and Bingle in Spring Branch. Saved a guys life there years ago.


----------



## ROACHRANCH (Mar 9, 2011)

*STOCKING*

STOCKING THE LAKE WITH CATFISH EVER TWO WEEKS STARTING IN MIN APRIL GO GET THEM


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Growing up in Spring Branch, I always heard that there was a crane of some sort sunk in the sand pits...errrr......"Spring Lake" as the marketing people call it now. I know that there were a fair few cars, bikes and junk sunk in there. Can't believe I went swimming in there some 30+ years back.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

ROACHRANCH said:


> STOCKING THE LAKE WITH CATFISH EVER TWO WEEKS STARTING IN MIN APRIL GO GET THEM


According to everything I have read, they are stocking the little 1/4 acre pond at Tom Bass I every two weeks. I went and checked it out also, but I've seen bigger mud puddles. Im thinking the water level is low so it was way smaller, but like i said it was my first time there. i am pretty sure i read the big pond is 42 acres? that sounds a little off, but it does have over a mile of shoreline, so maybe it's possible. I guess the easy way to find out the depth is just take some weight and cast way out and see how far it sinks..


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I have fished off that pier for rainbow trout. It is very deep in the middle. I think someone told me at least 60 feet. I have caught some medium sized LMB there off the pier. 

I witnessed someone catching a nice big LMB sightcasting off the pier. I usually try to walk the LMB down the pier to the bank rather than try to lift them over the pier.

I caught a LMB on a tiny brass hook when I was fishing for rainbow trout last year. The trout had a plastic orange worm in it's mouth when I saw a LMB hit the trout and grab the worm.

There are a lot of large grass carp in the water as well. One day I was on the pier and it was really calm. A large school of carp was bumping the floating pier as they were eating the algae off the bottom of the pier.

I have caught a few large bluegill off the pier as well.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

well i had to take off early to pick my daughter up from daycare. So we headed over and tried it out at Tom Bass I. We fished for about an hour and caught 3 bluegill. probably would have had a lot more but i was dodging hooks and explaining why we were cutting the worms up, casting, reeling then recasting, and then re-reeling and repeat again and again, and just having an all around good time. we were the only two there so it was even better. i can see it in her eyes that she is hooked, she just doesn't know it yet. (if anybody was wondering about how the fishing could have been, 2 guys and a kid that was leaving as we got there had 10 decent cats in their bucket to take home and they hadn't been there very long they said) We may just try it again in the morning....


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Were you (and the catfishermen) at the small pond or the much larger one to the East? Not sure which number is which.


Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

it's the smaller one in the park to the west, right behind the pavillion.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I have seen what looked like some pretty big bass chasing some rainbow trout at Tom Bass I. Last year the pond frooze over and killed the Tilipia so there was a lot of vegetation in the water.


----------

